# Root vegetable medley/hash



## luvs (Apr 17, 2009)

so delicious, guys!

-parsnips
-rutabega
-turnips
-carrot
-fine kosher salt
-wht. pepper
-minced parsley
_____________________________
peel & med. dice veggies.
cook veggies in seperate pots! in cold, salted water. drain &  toss with whole butter. season & garnish by tossing again.

may also fry like hash after cooking veggies & tossing together.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 17, 2009)

luvs said:


> so delicious, guys!
> 
> -parsnips
> -rutabega
> ...


luvs,
this looks yummy, I think it will be the veggies for our Sunday dinner..Thanks for sharing
kades


----------



## luvs (Apr 17, 2009)

kades, you're a dear! i'm glad you like it!


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 18, 2009)

roast then all too ... olive oil thyme salt and pepper ... also really good!


----------



## luvs (Apr 18, 2009)

yum, robo; like taters! delicious!


----------



## Loprraine (Apr 18, 2009)

> -rutabega
> -turnips
> -carrot


 
That's almost our "House Trinity".    I love them roasted.


----------



## toni1948 (Apr 18, 2009)

That sounds good.  Think I'll add some asparagus, too, since it's in season.


----------



## MostlyWater (Apr 18, 2009)

What is a rutebega ?  I have only used parsnip in soup, how does it taste ?


----------



## luvs (Apr 18, 2009)

ratabega is a mild, round root veggie with a thick peel. peel it like a melon with a knife.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 19, 2009)

luvs said:


> ratabega is a mild, round root veggie with a thick peel. peel it like a melon with a knife.


Got everything and added 2 golden beets,having this tomorrow with filets, salad with parm crisps and fruit platter, garlic bread..Ethan and Olivia are going to have a field day they both love veggies and fruit Thanks again Luvs
kades


----------



## Loprraine (Apr 19, 2009)

MostlyWater said:


> What is a rutebega ? I have only used parsnip in soup, how does it taste ?


 
Rutabaga is what I called a turnip in Canada.  It's great roasted, or in soups or stews.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 19, 2009)

When I roast root veggies sometimes I will drizzle a bit of reduced balsamic on them along with the olive oil and kosher salt.

Thanks luvs for reminding us to eat our veggies!


----------



## luvs (Apr 19, 2009)

not a problem, kades. they like it? &  i'm glad to remind the masses of the importance & yumminess of veggies, too, elf!!


----------

